# Eating the wood shavings?



## sbuogr (Mar 15, 2013)

So.. This morning I watched little Luna eat a few wood shavings from the back of her cage (that's where she goes to the bathroom, the rest of the cage is carefresh). SO! I showed her where her fOod was, she took a bite, and went back for another few wood shavings. I discouraged her from doing so, she got mad at me, quilled me, and ran into her hiding spot. 
Now.. I'm not too worried because I just got her a new cage and her cage liner should be here today. BUT I'd like to know if anyone has any experience with this or something similar. What the heck...


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Take out the wood shavings immediately. You don't want him ingesting too much (It will cost impaction).

Why don't you just go buy a cheap fleece blanket from your local Walmart or something and use it for now as a liner? It's much safer


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Back before we used liners, Houdini tried a piece of his shavings and vomited immediately after. He never tried to eat it again. :/ If she hasn't puked yet, she may. Be on the lookout.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

It's not unusual for a hedgehog to "try" their bedding, be it a nibble or a piece, and certainly not unusual to chew on it to anoint with (not to swallow) but if she's full on scarfing shavings it's time to change beddings. Eating bedding will lead to a lot of problems, like impaction, intestinal perforation, and death. If she eats shavings I imagine she'll also eat things like carefresh or paper bedding, so I'd recommend a switch straight to fleece liners.


----------

